# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Tìm số lớn nhất hoặc nhỏ nhất bằng If...

## sang8382

Ai biết cho mình hỏi code như thế nào để tìm số lớn nhất và nhỏ nhất trong 4 số mà chỉ dùng lệnh IF, không dùng vòng lặp.

Thanks

----------


## slight_wind01

#include<iostream.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<math.h>
float max(int a, int b);
float min(int a, int b);
void main()
{
int a,b,c,d;
cout<<"Nhap vao so thu 1: ";cin>>a;
cout<<"Nhap vao so thu 2: ";cin>>b;
cout<<"Nhap vao so thu 3: ";cin>>c;
cout<<"Nhap vao so thu 4: ";cin>>d;
cout<<"max= "<<max(max(max(a,b),max(b,c)),max(c,d))<<" min= "<<min(min(min(a,b),min(b,c)),min(c,d))<<endl;
cout<<"Vay trung binh cong cua 4 so do la: "<<(a+b+c+d)/4;
getch();
}
float max(int a, int b)
{
if(a>b)
return a;
else
return b;
}
float min(int a, int b)
{
if(a>b)
return b;
else
return a;
}
*thanks bạn đã gởi bài lên diễn đàn ! chúc bạn luôn vui vẻ !!!*

----------

